# Observation No. 134 on Waving



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

When we first got Chuggs last October - sheesh it seems a lifetime ago! - we noticed lots of friendly waves however they tailed off as time went on. Now as soon as the Easter Bank Holiday comes everyone is frantically waving again. Now can I just put this down to holiday exitement or is there an offical 'Waving season' say April to October?

One could do an paper on this..............


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Interesting, applies in your patch where most of our short breaks take place, ie A49 round to A55 ish
the big ones dont wave to the little or medium sized ones. The little ones dont wave to big or mediums !!! My mate waves to ambulances and high top vans!!! he cant tell the difference


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

I had someone pull a moonie from a VW in cornwall last year but i think it would have upset my driving to reply is this the new wave and was i been ignorant not to reply?


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

I'm all in favour of waving and the wife and I do it all the time, the continentals seem to wave more often than over here. As regards flashing I don't think that is a good idea mainly because to different people it means different things, for instance what does the vehicle in front of you think you mean? Most people, especially on the continent, take it to mean 'move over I want to overtake' or the think they've got some sort of problem ( or that you have ) so as I said I don't think flashing to other motorhomers is a very good idea, but definitely keep on waving.
Phil.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I will admit to the odd "flash" but Phil is correct in what he says. Its at a point now that all flashing headlights mean is my bulbs are working


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*Waving*

Just come back from hols - New Forest and Malverns - and worked out that we only get waves from vans about the same size.

Oh, how I love to be waved to! Please, please wave at me!


----------



## 89992 (May 1, 2005)

we usally wave at coachbuilts, as you can tell they are motorhomes but the problem lies with the van size unless they wave first or if approaching on a bend and you can see they are converted otherwise we would end up waving at all sorts of vans :lol:


----------



## 88923 (May 10, 2005)

Hey, chill, 8) guys and gals....just wave...okay, so you might look a real muppet if you've just waved at a bread van but so what, you're not likely to see them again. 
Spread a little waviness that's what I say!

Last week on the way to Builth Wells (Fforest Fields site - FANTASTIC), a CI coachbuilt coming the other way between Welshpool and Newtown gave me the biggest wave ever complete with HUGE smiley face.

Well, it cheered me up no end and if you with the wavy hand and the big smile ever read this - Thanks!

banjo 8)


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Good point on the Colour thing twooks, but there are other colours as well from other manufacturers, ie Timberland, AS Trident and Duetto,s & etc so maybe manufacturers should put a logo or something on front so we all know what is a m-h and what is a coloured delivery van
The Palm Tree on the over cab on the Calypso's would do as it stands out well


----------



## 90015 (May 1, 2005)

*Waving.*

Carry on waving and smiling---gets my vote everytime.

I remember the first time we took our van out on a test drive and in the space of a couple of miles we had two m-h drivers wave to us, so being newbies to m-homing we assumed that there must be something wrong with the van, it was then quickly explained to us that it was "the done thing to wave, a friendly gesture amongst motorhomers".

A fun question.
If we keep waving at the paramedics in their ambulances, will they assume that we motorhome drivers are loopy and in need of their help??? (I'm loopy, but beyond help!!!)

MOTORHOME DRIVERS DO IT WITH A WAVE AND A SMILE.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I too am a VW Bug owner/driver Wurz, had a 1303, then a nice 1200 67 classic then finally got fed upof being broken down and got myself a 1999 2.0i new bug


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Ah, the new bug .... I do like them but the character just isn't there. I mean, they have power in the engine and everything, where's the fun in that? .. chuckle. We went surfing in Devon one year and I swear people on foot were overtaking us up the hills.

We have a 1971 1300 ... well it was a 1300 .. is currently being renovated and now has an 1800 twin carb engine, lowered with alloys and cream leather interior. Has been off the road for quite some time now whilst we have been doing this but hopefully we will get to drive it a bit before it gets put into storage when we head for Europe.

Do you tow your beetle behind your van?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Does anyone remember those plastic hands with suckers on that you could stick to the windscreen, they then wobbled like a wave as you drove along. Back in the late 70,s i think (how old?). All motorhomes should come with these as a standard fit.


:wave: pete


----------



## 90015 (May 1, 2005)

*Plastic waving hands.*

I remember those plastic waving hands, they were always falling off the window everytime you went over a bump! Had one that did the unpolite version of the "V" sign. (See I was a teenager after all, a note to my teenage kids whom belive I was born into this mid 40's age!!!).

A good idea, lets bring back an updated version for m-h's, when does the campaign begin???


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*wave*

 well i alway's wave but my wife wont terminal embarasment and when friend's who dont have motorhome ahhh,come with us you can feel the heat of their red face's :lol:.motor biker's alway's wave or nod (mostly)beat's falling off,(i know)  when i worked for kipling i uesed to wave never had many replies though.
pete


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

*waving*

hiya - we are newbies too and the first time we took our van out my husband nearly pranged the thing trying to wave and find the headlight switch to flash back all at the same time as negotiating a roundabout  - so i think the hand idea is a really good one - maybee we could get discount for ordering in bulk :!: :lol:


----------



## 89095 (May 13, 2005)

We just fetched our baby home today......our 1st  

so if the 2 m/h owners going north on the A42 today who waved to us are on here.........sorry i did wave back but was probably too late for you to see  
was too busy pressing buttons, trying to work out if we were speeding (only marked in km) and trying to keep her on our side of the the road, she's LHD and hubby kept hogging two lanes


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

*waving*

we looked at a couple of lhd but decided against them for exactly that reason - it is nice that everyone is so friendly though - i am really looking forward to driving around and waving
8)


----------



## 88923 (May 10, 2005)

I was out and about on Friday and there were some right miz gobs around!
Lots of people didnt wave! 
One lady driving a very posh MH was wearing a headscarf. 8O .....she didnt wave as I overtook her.....

My observations show that CI drivers wave most enthusiastically.
A class, less wavy.
Overcabs - almost always wave
low profiles too, pretty wavy lot.
Van conversions, I probably don't wave so much to them 'cos I havent worked out if i should.

well, I'm still waving!

banjo 8)


----------



## 90015 (May 1, 2005)

*Wavers wrist!!!*

Will we m-h owners go down in the medical books with waving hand syndrome? I can imagine the looks on the faces of people waiting in the doctor's waiting rooms as we sit there with our wrists involuntry waving our hands back and forth. Might not be the best idea to sit with it hidden under your mac though!!!

M-h drivers do it with a wave and a smile!


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

:wave: my mom and dad borrowed Arthur for the weekend and had awhale of a time waving to everybody - did anyone see them up round the grassington area in an ageing Talbot 

However I am feeling a bit left out cos we have yet to go away in him and i want to get into the wave - I tried waving at a m/home when in the car but they didn't notice  .


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

I must express my most profound appollagies to the lady passenger of a blue T4 pop-up which passed us on the A590 near Morcombe last Sat. I just managed to spot her sheepishly raising her hand to me with a plaintive look of 'hello this is our first time in our new baby and you are the first 'van weve passed, so please be nice to us'.

I have been loosing sleep over not having the chance to wave back. Debs rubbed it in too saying I was no better than those people who look at you 'gone-out' as you frantically wave with a cheesey grin.

I was imagining her saying to her hubby "Right thats it! turn this thing round, I new it was a mistake, get your money back and take me on a package tour NOW" He would protest furiuosly but to now avail and do as instructed. They would get their money back from the small friendly dealer who with a look of disbelif on his face as they screamed off in thier car to mingle with the rest of the rat race and turn to phone his bank manager to tell him "You knwo that 'van I sold last week which was going to pay my debts.......well it just got returned". The poor couple are now sitting by a identikit pool in an identikit hotel with hoards of other package travelers, not speaking to each other but desiding in thier heads who's CD's belong to who and who gets custody of the cat!

So as an avid waver (I have even honked a guy in his drive as he washed is 'van and waved at him) may I once again with heavy heart and total shame say I am sorry miss waver passenger, sorry T4 driver, sorry Mr MH salesman and his wife and 6 kids and finally sorry Miss waver passengers cat!

I will try to get over it - I am not worthy of my sigature  


BTW that wasnt you was it Twooks?


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

apasher said:


> I will try to get over it - I am not worthy of my sigature
> 
> BTW that wasnt you was it Twooks?


  don't be too hard on yourself apasher, waving is an art form that needs to be practised !! :wink: so keep up the good work.

and no it wasn't me,
1, we have a hitop
2, I don't really do sheepish. I'm more of a bull[s*@>>er] [can't help it I'm Taurus! :wink: ]

8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I tried waving but no-one ever waved back - I guess my Frisky looked too much like any other white van from the front.
What a difference today driving back from the dealers in the motorhome - everyone waved at us!


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

8) yeah we wave, and still feel like wavin even when we're in the car, some peeps wave back some don't, reckon some see, some don't, reckon its nice to be waved at, we have a scout, and tried wavin to small medium and large, :roll: but hey, we missed one we have been told about, they have a huge pair of rabbits ears which lift up, COOL roll on wavers, better than rude signs, 8O hey, just thought maybe we ought to have a blue neon sign on the roof that lifts and lights up, or maybe a huge speaker that says HEY! YOU WAVE  Actually if the truth be known, it makes you feel kinda funny in yer tummy, like mates. nearly brings a tear to the eye sometime  when people wave that is!


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

*WAVING IN THE CAR*

Its been a busy Motorhome weeknd in scarborough - but nobodys waved 

why - becuase I've been in a car ( arthur is still at grandpas) 

I dropped the kids off in a carpark were two were parked for the night and nearly knocked to say hello - but thought they might think I was loony so didn't bother :? 8O

Can't wait to go out in Arthur to be waved at :!:


----------



## 89987 (May 1, 2005)

I've got a BIG blue hand made of styro-foam with Cardiff City Football Club on it. It's 2 feet wide and 3 feet long. I used it last weekend to WAVE from our m/h to some poor unsuspecting couple travelling up the A13 in a Calypso. They were so shocked they almost ran themselves off the road. Now nobody can accuse me of not waving ! LOL. 
:hello1:


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Banjo 

Think the miz gobs must have moved up to Lancashire today as plenty of MH's on the road but only one wave all day,although I've been waving frantically Must have thought I was totally mad and are probably right )  It's my own fault for thinking everyone is pleasant and friendly in the MH fraternity. Can't believe they didn't recognise us as we're a coachbuilt and look nothing like a van, even other coachbuilts ignored us.  

Still won't let it put me off, I'm sure I'll meet some of you off the site and get a wave, even a big hand  

Happy waving 

Jeanann


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

You will all get more than a wave from us, it will be accompanied by a flashing light show, plus a rendition of 'La Cucuracha' from the totally illegal airhorns!! :wave:


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Well we wave - when we spot you all early enough :wink: I avoid flashing - it seems too easy for other road users to get confused... But seeing the mention of horns, why oh why oh why (too much BBC I think  )are all the horns on m/homes so weedy. I've tried various Ducatos and Mercs while shopping around and without exception the standard fitment is in dire need of a bullhorn. Sorry if I'm changing the subject but I mean it more as an aside. I know they're part of the base chassis but you'd have thought White Van Man 8) had more need of something loud than the rest of us.

Bye for now 
David


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

*first wave*

We've just been out for the day in arthur and received our first proper wave    
yippee

keep on waving :!:


----------



## nofixedabode (May 14, 2005)

I always wave, I wonder if caravan tuggers wave?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

drandall said:


> Well we wave - when we spot you all early enough :wink: I avoid flashing - it seems too easy for other road users to get confused... But seeing the mention of horns, why oh why oh why (too much BBC I think  )are all the horns on m/homes so weedy. I've tried various Ducatos and Mercs while shopping around and without exception the standard fitment is in dire need of a bullhorn. Sorry if I'm changing the subject but I mean it more as an aside. I know they're part of the base chassis but you'd have thought White Van Man 8) had more need of something loud than the rest of us.
> 
> Bye for now
> David


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

tuggers dont wave,, or talk for that matter


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

we used to in the olden days :edfirst:


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Well I can at least claim not to be brand specific, my waving is solely down to how hard I'm looking for roadsigns and how strange I am to the area!  

Enjoy the sunshine everyone!

David


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

Our recent trip to Bala and the following sat/sun in north Derbyshire was much better from a waving point of view. Some still didn't bother to wave back... perhaps they were miles away at the time and didn't see my frantic flashing and waving.

I'm wondering if we looked more like a motorhome cos we had our top box and canoes on the roof?


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

probably

we got waved at loads in northumberland


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Once youve lost your duck they tend to wave alot more Arthur1.

I think andy_m has a good point.

I have noticed that dual carrageways are a bad spot for waving due to consentration of the driver (tunnel vision i presume) and the distance away from the other van. I often see other vans quite close but they are obviously concentrating on the road signs to which I will forgive them.

A


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

Eh :?: :?  

what duck :!: 

yes i must admit dual cariageways are a bit awkward - it can be hard to know whether or not to wave


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

andy, if you havnt any graphics over the windscreen vans coming towards you may not realise you are a motor home, being low profile.. That may be a reason for the lack of waves. Will look out for you, and promise to wave


----------



## moncayomike (May 11, 2005)

*as before*

Dual carrigways and motorways are all the same boreing.

Now a further point whilst away in the Lake District and Dumfries and Galloway last week, most Coach-builts waved and some flashed, however not a single A Class even bothered on noticed. Are you all too far back from your windscreen to see us little coach builts?

COME ON BE BRAVE "FLASH AND OR WAVE"


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

As A class owners I have to admit that we always instigate a wave, although usually at other A class and coachbuilts (but not yanks), we do always return waves from any camper even little uns.

Observation from France everyone waves ! ! !

Guess we're snobs!

John.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

As said before, we ALWAYS wave to everyone in a m/home, whatever shape or size, however, the fewest return waves we have had are from 'yanks'. Is this snobbery among our ranks here or do american vans class themselves 'different' to us?

A wave wouldn't hurt, would it?

pete.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

depends how enthusiastically you wave, 
could put your hand thro the window 
or give your partner a black eye  


8)


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> A wave wouldn't hurt, would it?
> 
> pete.


so, the window couldn't be wound down - cos then it wouldn't hurt :twisted:

[keep up pete, I know it's late but . . .  ]

8)


----------



## 90765 (May 1, 2005)

*Gotta wave at this!!!*

I'm so excited.

We just put the deposit on our first van. Just in time for our year away. Then we noticed the reg - ends in CEK. May not mean anything to you, but up north your kecks is your pants. so "Cek's off!" is about to be written on the front of our van! In fact I'd like to change my nickname on this site, to something far more suitable - lacy ceks for instance - I'll do that now, me thinks!
Alex ( or maybe frilly ceks)


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*Wave*

Over the years when we toured Europe on motorbikes the camaraderie and waving that went with it was amazing, you felt as if you were part of a BIG club. I spent most of my time with my hand off the throttle than on. If you ran into troble (breakdown) I could guarantee another biker would stop to help, any nationality it didn't matter. I noted last year it is still prevelant (with motorbikes) and since joining the motorhome fraternity I was overjoyed that you guy and gals do the same, wonderful . . . keep on doing it . . . it's a lovely friendly gesture. A darn sight better than the gestures I have seen from my car brethern.  I feel as if I am joining that BIG club again with you lot.  and that's brilliant. Keep waving. Cheers, Jeffus. 8)


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*Miserable*



dodger148 said:


> tuggers dont wave,, or talk for that matter


Miserable buggers.  They don't know what they are missing. It's great fun.    Jeffus. 8)


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*Wave*



andy_m said:


> We had a great weekend in the Lakes 8)
> Waving was a bit of a disappointment though. I think I managed to "force" about three waves from at least a dozen other motorhomers round the country lanes. Is it because I'm in a white van conversion or have I got the plague cos I own a cheapo Adria van? Still.... I'll keep on waving all the same :twisted:


If that's right Andy, that's awful, I hope snobbery isn't that rife in our community . . . keep waving good buddy. Jeffus. 8)


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

Slightly different note, but over the years I've found that motorists who wave (with all fingers close together, as opposed to one or two fingers raised !), invariably have something to hide or have just done something wrong. :lol:


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Jeffus is it true that bikers nod thier heads sideways at speed since if you nod down its difficult to pull your head back up?


I agree keng - a lad pulled out of me without looking today and after the initial shock put his palm up to me. How can you miss a cvan!!! even a small one! :roll:


----------



## 90015 (May 1, 2005)

*I waved too!!!*

Mid morning today i had to collect my daughter from school after her exam, i'm usually at work at this time of day and it was soooo nice to be OUT, even though i was in a slow moving queue, that i forgot i was in the car and not the m/h and waved back to the people in one coming in the opposite direction whom had waved to me, they gave me such a look as if i'd just stuck two fingers up to them, i then realized that they had infact waved to the driver in the m/h in front of me!!!

Alex, if my memory serves me right, there was a song that encouraged people to jump up and down and wave your knickers (cek's-kecks) in the air. Could this be your anthem??? I was born oop North, in Bury, Lanc's but been living down South since '67.

Apasher, have you read your last post on this subject? The wording is somewhat suspect, a bit of a cock up ????????????

Motorhome drivers do it with a wave and a smile.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

*Guilty as charged!..*

I'm afraid to admit that I have waved to M/H's whilst travelling in the car on many occasion, just habit I s'pose!


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Quote - "
Apasher, have you read your last post on this subject? The wording is somewhat suspect, a bit of a cock up ???????????? "


RFLMAO - well it took a little time to sink........... Oh deary me........... ooooh no missus.............. said the bishop to the actress......... etc.... etc

 :roll:


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

apasher said:


> Jeffus is it true that bikers nod thier heads sideways at speed since if you nod down its difficult to pull your head back up?


Nice one Ap :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Sorry, I don't know, I had a Polaris fairing. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Jeffus. 8)


----------



## 90618 (May 1, 2005)

*Waving*

My husband drives an ambulance in the greater Manchester Area, he forgets he's not in our motorhome and often waves at passing 'vans'. So for all of you who wave at ambulances, keep doing it, if the driver waves back its probably my man. :lol:  :lol:


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

thought it was about time apashers top thread got another posting  

I actually got a wave from a T2 today, :happy8: 
and a Hymer :laughing7: all within the space of 10 miles



8)


----------



## 91021 (May 1, 2005)

I remember being ever so shocked when someone first waved at us - that was one thing the books never told you to expect.

I used to live in Oz and it could be a long time between seeing other vehicles (any vehicle) - the raised 'finger' from the wheel was the accepted method of acknowledgment. Our waves quickly adapted to the point where it looked like autonomic reflex.

Tony


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Thats how we felt Tony lol.... it was quit a shock to us too


wow twooks you were honoured from a T2!!! 8O 


I had a funny experience yesterday.......

I was going back to the office from the Wrexham Industrial Estate in Chugs (T4 AS Trident) wearing my collor and tie and what should come round the corner? An AS Trident driven by a guy in a collor and tie!! the only difference was his was a T3 version and he waved hee hee.

A


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

p'raps we [T4ers] have been admitted to the club now that we are no longer 'new kids on the block'? :wink: 
incidentally, saw a metallic green T5 the other day, looked nice, only seen white vans previously, they remind me of the Pug/Fiat ducato with the black bumpers.

8)


----------



## ballykea (May 1, 2005)

Hi Apasher,

Is that what they mean by "T for 2" 
:lol: 

Ballykea

Waving all over Ireland


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Ballykea - GROAN!!!! - Your sharp as a knife and twice as bright :lol: 

Yes twooks I think we may have been admitted into the anals (is that correct?) of the 'classic' veedub comunity

BTW Im thinking of having the front screen double glazed with a georgan bar - would that make chuggs a 'splitty T4'?

A


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

apasher said:


> Yes twooks I think we may have been admitted into the anals (is that correct?) of the 'classic' veedub comunity
> 
> BTW Im thinking of having the front screen double glazed with a georgan bar - would that make chuggs a 'splitty T4'?
> 
> A


possibly, depends on how tongue in cheek you are feeling, especially with your posh new 'splitty' :twisted:

8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

A nice lady in a newer smaller Elddis waved at me from the passenger seat as they overtook me today (Bruce is not the fastest motorhome on the A5).. or was it the M54? Brain cell/grey matter problem again. :? 

Was it anyone from here? :?:


----------



## 91021 (May 1, 2005)

Caz said:


> A nice lady in a newer smaller Elddis waved at me from the passenger seat as they overtook me today (Bruce is not the fastest motorhome on the A5).. or was it the M54? Brain cell/grey matter problem again. :?
> 
> Was it anyone from here? :?:


Dunno but I waved from my CAR at an Elddis on the M54 today - they didn't wave back but looked very shocked .

Tony


----------



## 90618 (May 1, 2005)

*Waving*

:wink: See WASHING ON THE MOVE on General Chat for a new idea for waving at the motorhomers behind you as well as those passing on the opposit side. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nofixedabode (May 14, 2005)

I need help I waved at a bread van this morning,,,,,, and I was'nt even in my Motorhome


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

nofixedabode said:


> I need help I waved at a bread van this morning,,,,,, and I was'nt even in my Motorhome


welcome to the 
SMMC
[senior moment motorhome club !!]

8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Last weekend on a trip from W. London to the Isle of Wight we waved madly at anything looking anything like a camper or motorhome. We ONLY got responses -- or initial waves -- from other coachbuilts. Two VW-size campers and an A-class failed to see (or failed to return) waves which led me to conclude (before reading this thread) that it was only coachbuilts who waved to coachbuilts. I'll try to be inclusive again next time ...


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Last weekend on a trip from W. London to the Isle of Wight we waved madly at anything looking anything like a camper or motorhome. We ONLY got responses -- or initial waves -- from other coachbuilts. Two VW-size campers and an A-class failed to see (or failed to return) waves which led me to conclude (before reading this thread) that it was only coachbuilts who waved to coachbuilts. I'll try to be inclusive again next time ...


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

On my way back from the repairers I saw my first coachbuilt while in one and waved at it. An elderly couple both waved frantically back at me. I had a warm feeling. Of course, they may have had Parkinsons. I shall never know. :?


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

I've noticed that people driving the older VW type campervans rarely wave back, maybe it's because many of them are younger people (20's) doing what they consider to be the beach boy/hippie thing, who wonder what all the fuss is about.
Mind you, I often miss vans going past on the other side of a Motorway, as I tend to be looking ahead on my own side of the road.
Always give a wave when I se one though - Honest!


----------



## 90802 (May 1, 2005)

*picked up the MH today*

on my way home after picking up my first MH in yorkshire,
i saw six motorhomers going the opposite way.
five flashed and waived, i think the other one waived.
made my day, willo


----------



## 90015 (May 1, 2005)

Yesterday on our way home from Devizes--Salisbury--Verwood, we passed 21 m/h's of which, 17 waved, 1 waved and flashed while the other 3 pretended not to see us. This a record number of m/h sightings for us, how many have you passed on a single journey :?: (no porkies!!!)


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Is the North East less friendly. :thumbleft: 

Have travelled mainly in Wales and south of Preston on M6 but made our first journey further north on M62 and M1/A1 this weekend. Waved frantically to every motorhome in sight but less than half waved back. Think Arabella boy and Pusser are right, coachbuilts do seem respond more but maybe a size and build thing.

If, as Pusser suggests, waving from a coachbuilt is the first sign of Parkinson's I shall have to try and stop it. :cussing: 

Jeanann


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Coachbuilds are obviously m/caravans and can be seen from a distance, only posh horse boxes really look similar.
Van conversions can only be spotted by the roof lights or obvious paint works - eg AS stand out.
old V-dubs rarely wave to anyone, it's a cult thing and not really related to [owners ] age n life style
A-class, specially Hymers only wave to like 'vans - don't know why!

Some vans can only be spotted close up - like us, 'cos we're blue, and don't have conventional roof windows, do have awning on side - but that's he only give away - apart from me flashing n waving like mad. 
at all sorts of bread vans n ambulances n horse boxes,

that's my interpretation formed over 15 years and 3 different vans :lol:

8)


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

twooks said:


> old V-dubs rarely wave to anyone, it's a cult thing and not really related to [owners ] age n life style


V-dubbers tend to only wave madly or signal to other V-dubbers ... we once stopped for a break on the side of the road during a traffic jam on the way to Newquay .... (you have to with an air cooled beetle!) ... and every single VW bay window, splittie, bug etc that passed us, lent out the window and asked if we needed help to get going! And there were a few ... :headbang:

Its a community thing methinks 8)

Leigh


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I think dealers should put a notice in all vans they sell about waving, for the newby who doesnt know they may well stop a few times thinking there is something wrong.
We just thought the previous owner of our first van was vey popular


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Dealers probably don't know about this phenomonen, they certainly know ***** all about every other aspect of motorhomes in my opinion :evil: 
I am getting quite good at waving now, with fewer lurches when I take one hand off the wheel 8O maybe this practise will be banned on similar grounds to mobile phones soon........
That would be a shame as it's good to know you are part of something special :wink: 

Gill


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Twooks ... its been a bit of a big week really !!

21st I passed my driving test  

23rd - 25th Went to Bug Jam :hippy2: :drunken: 

26th I completed on selling my house :thumbright: :home: 

28th Bought a couple of kayaks    

So I am currently squatting at me mams, trying to find a motorhome to buy to live in whilst doing as much kayaking as poss!! :lol: 

Its so much fun this being homeless and unemployed!

Leigh 

p.s I think some people are just a little ignorant .... T4's are most welcome in my opinion :wink:


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

how about putting wheels on kayak - an amphibious vehicle, then you just need bed n loo n fridge for drinks :lol: 

seriously tho - sounds like an action packed n exciting time -
:thumbleft: good luck :thumbright: 


8)


----------



## 88958 (May 10, 2005)

we wave at everyone, sad I know. Keeps you going on long journeys, and the mother in law awake.


----------



## 90015 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Babaloo, welcome to the site, hope you have fun joining in with all the chitchat and find the info posted on the other threads contain a great wealth of knowledge to help with any qureies you may have.    


Idiot here, was only waving like mad at a very sleek looking horsebox yerterday, from head on it looked exactly like a coachbuilt m/h with sleeping over the cab, the driver/passenger didn't wave but the horses were waving their little hooves like mad. :!: :!: :!:


----------



## 91958 (May 1, 2005)

Hi everyone - just joined tonight and thought I'd make this my first post :hello2: 


I've had my van, an old Bedford conversion, for 3 years and didn't know anything about this waving thing - never noticed anyone waving to me  

Except for one occassion when I first got the van........

I was in a traffic jam and a van coming towards me indicated right, wanting to go across the front of me into a petrol station, and when I signalled to let him through he put up 2 fingers in the 'peace' sign :hippy2: 

Wow, I thought, not seen anyone do that for a few years! So I made the sign back to him with a big smile :mrgreen: 

He looked at me a bit strange, pulled across the road and I noticed he was towing a car behind him!! 
Hi 'v' sign was obviously him trying to tell me there were 2 vehicles, he wasn't greeting me at all  


So, anyway, back to the waving. I'll be changing my van for a larger coach built one in a couple of weeks time - will be interesting to see if I start getting waves! :wink:


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Denise  

More than likely you will be waved at to death with a shiney new coach build we tend to wave at our own kind! :wink: Funny about your 'V' sign episode  and welcome.

I think I've cracked the knack of waving. I know we have discussed the pros and cons of flashing but I have found that a quick flash before you pass each other for warns the other HMer and then the wave will be acknowledged. I did a test with a selection and found the most waves was with a quick flash about 50yds before we pass with the wave at eye contact.

We also had a taste of our own medicine the other day....... We were parked in the drive and an AS T4 (I think a Topaz) passed us and waved  (are you reading this?)

A


----------



## Flint (May 9, 2005)

Morning all,

It's persisting down outside and I can't play golf, so I've retired to the computer. (sorry to all those that are working or should be working). 

We have an A-class and I have no discrimination. I wave to anyone, the wife thinks I,m mad, but who cares. Some just ignore me, but it,s their loss and I probably wouldn,t like them anyway. 

I have found that VWers very rarely wave back

Keep on waving, it.s good for the soul. :salute:


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

we didnt get many waves at all over the w/e so hubby started to flash (not that kind silly) cos i was getting a bit  and we found a quick flash helped them wave (well nearly all anyway) do we really have to wait 50 years chugga to wave tho, or did you mean 50yds! lol :roll:


----------

